
Want to start Magento 2 but I am totally lost - mahadazad
Hi Guys,
    I don&#x27;t have any magento experience either 1 or  2, tough I have extensive experience in PHP and related frameworks. I see that magento 2 has been recently launched. But its documentation seems incomplete. I also bought Magento 2 Developer&#x27;s Guide but it also seems very high level overview of magento. Seems like the author assumes that the reader knows everything. Does anyone has magento 2 experience here? Can you tell me how can I get started?<p>Regards,
======
kull
I have multiple clients on magneto 1 asking me to upgrade them to the next
version . My answer so far is: no! Wait few months. The switch is painful and
most of the extensions are not Magento 2 ready. I have also new clients coming
and wanting a site on Magento 2, unfortunately many bugs in this version and
very little extensions and themes available for M2 make me delaying those
developments and simply choosing the older M1 even for new projects. I would
love to hear how other web agencies are dealing with it.

~~~
dwd
We would not recommend it to any client, at least not until Magento 1 support
becomes an issue.

This kind of sums up how bad Magento 2 is at the moment:

[https://blog.amasty.com/magento-1-vs-
magento-2-performance-c...](https://blog.amasty.com/magento-1-vs-
magento-2-performance-comparison-speed-test-results)

------
twunde
The documentation is definitely incomplete but improving every few weeks. If
you just need a basic overview
[http://docs.magento.com/m2/ce/user_guide/getting-
started/int...](http://docs.magento.com/m2/ce/user_guide/getting-
started/introduction.html) looks good. If you want to do development, keep in
mind that the framework was built to be plugin based. If you need new
functionality you're building custom modules. If you want to change the
appearance, you're working on themes. For debugging you may want to take a
look at Z-Ray, a profiling tool built by the magento team.

